# هل بالفعل توقفت الشمس عن الحركه ووقفت طول النهار ؟



## Molka Molkan (11 أبريل 2011)

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 مايو 2011)

*الشبهة 




دارت شبهات كثيره كثيره منها ممن لا يؤمن بوجود الله ولا الكتاب المقدس وقليله منها من مشككين مسلمين لانهم يجهلون ان هذا الامر مكتوب ولكن بطريقه خطا في احاديثهم وبعضهم فطن لانه موجود في احاديث الرسول فحول الشبهة الي انها كيف يقول ان الشمس توقفت رغم ان الارض هي التي تدور حول الشمس 

وملخص شبهاتهم 

كيف يحدث هذا الامر الكوني وهو وقوف الشمس عن الدوران ولا يذكر في التاريخ 

وايضا كيف يقبل علميا ان الشمس توقفت عن الحركه وهذا الامر يسبب كارثه ارضيه وكونيه ؟ 

كيف يقول ان الشمس توقفت رغم ان الارض هي التي تدور حول الشمس


الرد 



وساقسم الرد الي 

مقدمه من التاريخ 

لغوي

علميا

تعليق ختامي 





مقدمه 

يقول الكتاب المقدس 

سفر يشوع 10

13 فدامت الشمس ووقف القمر حتى انتقم الشعب من أعدائه. أليس هذا مكتوبا في سفر ياشر ؟ فوقفت الشمس في كبد السماء ولم تعجل للغروب نحو يوم كامل 



وبالطبع دوام الشمس في منتصف السماء يوم كامل هذا حدث ليس بالسهل ويستغل كثير من المشككين في الكتاب المقدس هذا العدد ويطعنون في صحة الكتاب ويقولوا ان هذا مستحيل حدوثه رغم ان الكتاب يوضح انه معجزه من الرب العلي القدير القادر علي كل شيئ ولكن التاريخ سجله 





وتناقل البعض خطأ ان وكالة ناسا ذكرت انها اكتشفت اليوم المفقود عن طريق برنامج كمبيوتر وهذا غير صحيح ولكن ساتي الي حسابات وكالة ناسا فيما بعد 

ويقول العدد ان كانت الشمس على جبعون في السماء الضحى. وكان من الليل أو في الصباح الباكر جدا في نصف الكرة الغربي.

وهذا الحدث بالفعل كان مسكوني شوهد في كل العالم في هذا الزمان وارخ تقريبا في كل الحضارات مع ملاحظة اننا نتكلم عن حدث تم من 2900 سنه مضت اي تقريبا سنة 1400 ق م 

فهيروديت المؤرخ الذي لقب بابي التاريخ قلي في تسجيلاته نقلا عن الكهنه المصريين الذين اروه مخطوطات قديمه تتحدث عن يوم اطول بكثير من المعتاد يصل الي ضعف اليوم العادي 




وفي الصين هناك اثار قديمه ذكرت ايضا انه حدث يوم طويل ( وبخاصه ليل ) في اثناء حكم الامبراطور ييو وفي سجلات الصينيين ييو كان يحكم في زمن يشوع ابن نون 

Yahou or Yeo

وفي تاريخ الهند وبخاصه في ناهو الهندية في حوليات كوايهتيتلان ام مره واحده في الماضي البعيد اتت ليله لم تنتهي لفتره طويله

وايضا قصه عن مانتاجا البوزي الذي نسب لنفسه انه منع الشمس من ان تشرق 

وسجل في زمن تيتو يوبانكوي بنخكاتي الثاني وهو المنراخ الخامس عشر في الالامبراطوريه القديمه انه سجل ليل بطول اكثر من عشرين ساعه 

وايضا هناك تقليد مكسيكي من الحضارات القديمه انه جاء بداية فجر طويل جدا في تاريخ حضارة المسماه بالميزو في زمن ناهوا انديانا وقالوا كان الليل لا يريد ان ينتهي

وايضا امر مشابه مسجل في حضارة الازتك المكسيكيه 

وسجل الراهب بيرناردينو دي ساهاجون 

Friar Bernardino de Sahagun

وهو باحث اسباني من الذين جاؤا الي الامريكتين بعد كولومبوس ان السكان الاصليين لاميركا قالوا بوقوع كارثه كبيره وهو ان الشمس بدات تشرق قليلا ثم توقفت يوم كامل والقمر لم يختفي 

هذا بالاضافه الي دليل هام جدا وهو لوحه بالخط المسماري من زمن يشوع مسجل فيها هذا الحدث من الاموريون انفسهم 



Here Joshua fought the Amorites and the sun stood stillHere Joshua fought the Amorites and the sun stood still.Here Joshua fought the Amorites and the sun stood stillHere Joshua fought the Amorites and the sun stood still

فكيف اتفقت هذه الشعوب المختلفه التي فيها الكثير معزول عن بعضها البعض ان هذا حدث في نفس التوقيت تقريبا الا لو كان هذا حقيقه صحيحه ذكرها الكتاب المقدس 

وملخص الحضرات التي تكلمت عن هذا الحدث 

Egypt, Rome, Greece, Babylonia, Arabia, Persia, India, Tibet, Finland, Iceland, West Africa, Siberia, China, Japan, the Pacific Islands, Mexico, and Peru

والبعض منهم كان له تعليقات مثيره 

فمثلا تعليق المكسيسك ان الجبال تحولت الي براكين فجاه والانهار والبحر اصبح يغلي 

ومسجل في زندي افستا الفارسي يقول ان النجم جعل البحر يغلي 

وتعليق من حضاره قديمه في بولاند ان النجم سبب في ظهور جزيره جديده

ومن مخطوطه من حضارة المايا تقول بسبب النجم جبال اختفت وظهر مكانها جبال اخري 

وصورة المخطوطات 














هذا بالاضافه الي ما سجل عن حدوث سونامي في بعض المناطق 

















جزء لغوي 





نلاحظ ان يشوع يقول 

سفر يشوع 10

13 فدامت الشمس ووقف القمر حتى انتقم الشعب من أعدائه. أليس هذا مكتوبا في سفر ياشر ؟ فوقفت الشمس في كبد السماء ولم تعجل للغروب نحو يوم كامل 
التعبير الذي استخدمه يشوع هو دامت والتعبير الذي استخدمه سفر ياشر وقفت 

وهناك فرق كبير بين الاثنين وساشرحه بمعونة الرب تفصيلا في هل بالفعل دامت الشمس يوم كامل 

ولاختصار كلمة دامت 

قاموس سترونج 

H1826

דּמם

dâmam

daw-mam'

A primitive root (compare H1724, H1820); to be dumb; by implication to be astonished, to stop; also to perish: - cease, be cut down (off), forbear, hold peace, quiet self, rest, be silent, keep (put to) silence, be (stand), still, tarry, wait.




قاموس برون 

H1826

דּמם

dâmam

BDB Definition:

1) to be silent, be still, wait, be dumb, grow dumb

1a) (Qal)

1a1) to be silent

1a2) to be still, die

1a3) to be struck dumb

1b) (Niphal) to be silenced, be made silent, destroyed

1c) (Poal) to make quiet

1d) (Hiphil) to make silent (cause to die)




تعني توقفت او انتهت او قللت دامت بطئت صمت يبقي ينتظر

وهو تعبير لايعني ان الشمس توقفت تماما ولكن بطئت من سرعتها 




اما التعبير الثاني الذي كتب في سفر ياشر 

قاموس سترونج

H5975

עמד

‛âmad

aw-mad'

A primitive root; to stand, in various relations (literally and figuratively, intransitively and transitively): - abide (behind), appoint, arise, cease, confirm, continue, dwell, be employed, endure, establish, leave, make, ordain, be [over], place, (be) present (self), raise up, remain, repair, + serve, set (forth, over, -tle, up), (make to, make to be at a, with-) stand (by, fast, firm, still, up), (be at a) stay (up), tarry




قاموس برون 

H5975

עמד

‛âmad

BDB Definition:

1) to stand, remain, endure, take one’s stand

1a) (Qal)

1a1) to stand, take one’s stand, be in a standing attitude, stand forth, take a stand, present oneself, attend upon, be or become servant of

1a2) to stand still, stop (moving or doing), cease

1a3) to tarry, delay, remain, continue, abide, endure, persist, be steadfast

1a4) to make a stand, hold one’s ground

1a5) to stand upright, remain standing, stand up, rise, be erect, be upright

1a6) to arise, appear, come on the scene, stand forth, appear, rise up or against

1a7) to stand with, take one’s stand, be appointed, grow flat, grow insipid

1b) (Hiphil)

1b1) to station, set

1b2) to cause to stand firm, maintain

1b3) to cause to stand up, cause to set up, erect

1b4) to present (one) before (king)

1b5) to appoint, ordain, establish

1c) (Hophal) to be presented, be caused to stand, be stood before




الذي يعني توقفت تماما وهي تصلح عن القمر لارتباطه بالارض وليس الشمس 

ولهذا ترجم في الانجليزي الي 

(JPS) And the sun stood still, and the moon stayed, until the nation had avenged themselves of their enemies. Is not this written in the book of Jashar? And the sun stayed in the midst of heaven, and hasted not to go down about a whole day. 

والسبعينيه كتبت تفسيريا في اخر مقطع 

οὐ προεπορεύετο εἰς δυσμὰς εἰς τέλος ἡμέρας μιᾶς. 

'ou proeporeueto eis dusmas eis telos hemeras mias' 

'It did not proceed to a setting until the coming- to-an-end of one day.' 

لم تكمل الغروب حتي نهاية يوم 

فهو يقصد انه يوم كامل بدون ليل ولكن العبري ادق عندما قال نحو يوم كامل لانه كان اقل من يوم باربعين دقيقه

والمقصود ان يوم يشوع كان 48 ساعه منهم 36 ساعه نهار معظمهم قبل وقت الغروب و12 ساعه مساء 





علميا 





في عام1890 قام عالم الرياضيات " توتين "

Professor C A L Totten

بعمليات حسابية دقيقة حسب فيها أزمنـة الاعتـدال والكسوف والعبور الشمسي من أيامه رجوعاً إلى المنقلب الشتائي في زمن يشوع

فوجد أنه يقع يوم الأربعاء ثم قام بالحساب عكسياً اعتباراً من يوم الخليقة صعوداً إلى نفس الزمن السابق فوجد أنه يقع يوم الثلاثاء ! 

الفرق إذاً هو يوم كامل فهل هناك من حل لهذه الأحجية سوى هذا اليوم الطويل على عهد يشوع؟

لكـن مشكلة أخرى تقابلنا وهي قول الكتاب « فوقفت الشمس في كبد السماء ولم تعجل بالغروب نحو يوم كامـل » (يش10: 13). 

لاحظ القول " نحو يوم كامل " وليس يوماً كاملاً فأين الاختلاف؟

يسجل الكتاب المقدس حادثاً آخر أيام الملك حزقيا فيه رجعت الشمس إلى الوراء عشر درجات اي ما يعادل أربعين دقيقة

فإذا أضفنا هذه المدة إلى مدة توقف الشمس أيـام يشوع التي حسبها عالم الرياضيات توتن بأنها تساوى 23 ساعة و 20 دقيقة + 40 دقيقة رجوع الشمس الي الوراء لنتج لنا هذا اليوم الكامل

وايضا السير ادوين بال 

Sir Edwin Ball

وهو عالم فضائي بريطاني بارز واستاذ 

Pickering of the Harvard Observatory

وكتب الاتي

If we disregard calendar changes and deal only with a chronology based upon solar motion, and go back to the earliest available records, and trace the calendar through to the time of Joshua, the day of Joshua's battle was on a Tuesday, whereas if we compute backwards to the time of Joshua from the present day, the day of the battle would have been on a Wednesday. The day of the month is the same, but it is a different day of the week. 

In other words, if we reckon from the first recorded solstice in the ancient Egyptian records, the day is Tuesday, but if we reckon back from the most recent solstice, the day is Wednesday.

وتعني كالتالي لو بناء علي التحركات الفضائيه مع الادله التريخيه وبالرجوع الي اقدم السجلات ونري النتيجه ليوم يشوع يكون هو يوم الثلاثاء ولكن لو تحركنا بالعكس من الزمان الحاضر الي يوم يشوع يكون هو يوم الاربعاء بالرغم من انه نفس اليوم في الشهر ولكن اليوم التالي في الاسبوع 

وايضا العالم ديال اهاز في كتابه 

New Haven: Our Race Publishing Co., 1890

واكد العالم ايمانيول فيلكوفيسكي وايضا الدكتور جوردون اتوار 

Dr. Gordon A. Atwater, chairman and curator of the Hayden planetarium of the American Museum of Natural History

قال

A quarter of a century after the Scopes trial, a scientist is publishing a book declaring that within historical times the earth did pause in its daily rotation, and that for more than a day the sun remained visible over Joshua and his troops.

اعلان ان في التاريخ القديم حدث ان الارض توقفت عن الحركه لمدة يوم وفي خلاله ظلت الشمس منظوره 

واكد الكثير منهم وجود سجلات حول العالم تؤكد هذا اليوم وثبات الشمس بسبب توقف دوران الارض والكثير من الحضارات سجلت الكوارث التي حدثت التي ادت لموت الكثيرين من البشر والحيوانات من براكين وزلازل وفيضانات 

وايضا يسجل الكتاب المقدس موضوع تحرك الشمس الي الوراء عشر درجات وهذا حسب التقويم الصيني وتقاويم كثيره اكدت انه حدث في يوم 23 مارس 687 ق م وهو ما يوازي 40 دقيقه 





وبالنسبه لوكالة ناسا لم تعلن عن موضوع اليوم المفقود ولكن ذكرت تحليلين عن هذا الامر واضيف اليهم تحليلين اخرين 

اولا الارض تباطئت او توقفت عن الدوران وهذا هو اقرب التفسيرات وساثبت لماذا فيما بعد 

او ثانيا تتحرك الشمس في المجال الشمسي بطريقه خاصه جدا تبدو مع دوران الارض في نفس الوقت ان الشمس لا تتحرك ولكن الحقيقه الشمس تتحرك بطريقه موازيه لسرعة دوران الارض حول نفسها ولا يوجد ادله علي ذلك 

او ثالثا ان الارض تدور الارض بطريقه عكسيه او بطريقه ادق في مدار عكسي وساشرحه وهو ثاني حل قربا للصحة 

واحتماليه رابعه وهو تغير محور دوران الارض والرسم التوضيحي 



بمعني ان تحرك الاض 18 درجه لجعل جبعون تقترب من قطب الدوران فيكون اليوم الشمسي اطول بكثير 

ونعرف ان القطب الشمالي نهاره يوازي ستة شهور والذين يقتربون من القطب يطول النهار عندهم ففي جنوب كندا في الصيف يكون النهار طوله من الرابعه صباحا الي العاشره مساء الي 18 ساعه ويزيد عن ذلك في شمال كندا حتي ينتهي الي القطب الشمالي تماما الذي يكون النهار 24 ساعه فيصبح النهار ستة شهور وتشرق الشمس مره واحده علي القطب الشمالي ما بين 19 الي 22 مارس وتغرب مره واحده تقريبا 21 الي 24 سبتمبر 

فلو لو تحرك محور الدوران مؤقتا لمدة يوم يكون نهار كامل 24 + النهار الاصلي 12 + الليل 12 = 48 ساعه 

وقال البعض ان تحرك محور الارض سبب تجمد فجائي لبعض الحيوانات ولكن هذا لايوجد دليل عليه فيبقي الاحتمال الاول والثالث هما الاقرب الي الصحه 

وكتب هارول هيل انه تم اكتشاف المدار العكسي وهو شرح ما قدمه توتين فيما سبق الذي نشره توتين سنة 1890 م وهو شرح مطول حول المدارات ومعقد للغايه ولكن الحقيقه لم اقتنع به وملخصه ان الارض دارت في مدار عكسي 


ثمـة اعتراض آخر أثاره المعترضون وهو قول يشوع 

فدامت الشمس ووقف القمر فمعروف أن تعاقب الليل والنهار لا ينتج بسبب حركة الشمس بل دوران الأرض حول محورها أمام الشمس ولكن ايضا الشمس تدور حول نفسها ودوران الارض حول نفسها ينتج اليوم ودوران الارض حول الشمس ينتج السنه ودوران الشمس حول نفسها ينتج الذبذبات والموجات الشمسيه .

ومع أن الكتاب المقدس كما أوضحنا في الفصل السابق لا يستخدم التعبيرات الفنية التي لا يفهمها سوى الخاصة إلا أن هذه الكلمة نفسها ظهر أنها تحمل دقة الكتاب العجيبة

والشمس هي كتله مشتعله من غازات ملتهبة فهي ليست جسم صلب مثل الارض فهي تدور حول محورها بطريقه مغايرة لطريقة دوران الكواكب الصلبه لاختلاف طبيعتها عن طبيعة الكواكب الصلبه فخط استواء الشمس يدور حول المحور دوره كامله في 25 يوم بينما تطول هذه المدة في المناطق شمال وجنوب خط الإستواء حتى تصل إلى حوالي 37 يوما عند القطبين ، أي أن الشمس في هذه الحالة تدور وكأنها تفتل فتلا وطريقة دورانها تسمى الدوران التفاضلي

( Differential Rotation) 

وبفعل دوران الشمس وحجمها الضخم ينتج حقل مغناطيسي وموجات تنتج ذبذبات هائلة تجعل الكواكب الاصغر تدور حولها في مدارات وهو المدار السنوي وتتابع الفصول ولكن ايضا هذه الموجات تنتج عنها حركة الكواكب حول نفسها مما ينتج الليل والنهار 

فبفعل الموجات الشمسية الهائلة الذبذبات (400 بليون ذبذبة / ثانية)، التي تقع على سطح الأرض يحدث دوران الأرض حول محورها.

فلو قلت هذه الذبذبات لقلت سرعة دوران الأرض ولو بطلت هذه الذبذبات لتوقفت الأرض. 

ولهذا نقرأ أيضاً أن القمر وقف 

ففي حالة تباطء الشمس عن الدوران سوف تتوقف الارض عن الدوران وايضا يتوقف القمر عن الدوران حول الارض لان ايضا دوران الارض حول نفسها وجاذبيتها للقمر يجعل القمر يدور حول نفسه وحول الارض 

ولهذا تعبير يشوع بارشاد الروح القدس دقيق جدا عندما ذكر ان الشمس دامت اما القمر توقف 

لان بالفعل تباطء ذبذبات الشمس ينتج عنه شبه توقف للارض ينتج عنه توقف للقمر 





وحاول البعض يقول هو يومين بدون مساء في المنتصف بمعني لو افترضنا ان يوم الثلاثاء الذي هو 24 ساعه لم تغب الشمس فاستمر واتي يوم الاربعاء والشمس لم تغب حتي مساء الاربعاء 



فيكون حسابات توتين غير صحيحه ولكن الكتاب المقدس يوضح ان الامر لم يكن كذلك فالكتاب المقدس يوضح ان اليوم هو مساء وصباح فيكون الحساب الادق هو 


يوم الثلاثاء هو الذي اصبح تقريبا 47 ساعه و20 دقيقه والاربع اتي بعد ثلاثاء مقداره قرب ضعف اليوم العادي وبهذا تكون حسابات توتين دقيقه وبالفعل اتي يوم ضعف اليوم المعتاد وهو ما يسمي بيوم يشوع الطويل وليس نتيجه عن يومين بدون ليل

وملاحظة ان الشمس لو دامت علي جبعون مثلا الساعه 2 ظهرا فهي تكون 6 صباحا في وسط قارة امريكا ووجود ادله تاريخيه انه في مصر يوم طويل وفي الهند والصين ليل طويل وفي المكسيك فجر طويل يؤكد دقة هذه المعلومه من ان سرعة الارض تباطئت جدا وبالطبع هذه الحضارات رغم انفصالها عن بعضها البعض حتي لو كانت تنقل من بعضها رغم ان الحاجز الجغرافي يجعل هذا مستحيل فكيف اتفقوا في هذا الزمان من 2900 سنه ان الارض كرويه فلو هناك اسطوره في مصر بان يوم طويل يحولوا الاسطوره بانه ليل طويل في الصين وفجر طويل في المكسيك ؟ الا لو كانت حقيقه تاريخيه علميه 





ويوجد مشكله لو ان الشمس قلت ذبذباتها او سبب اخر فجعلت الارض تبطئ جدا من سرعة دورانها في وقت محدد فهل يوجد مشكله في ديناميكية دوران الارض وكيف بعد ان تتوقف الارض عن الدوران او بمعني اصح تتباطئ جدا تعود الي سرعتها الطبيعيه مره اخري ؟

بالاضافه الي عمل الله الذي هو اساس كل شيئ هذا يمكن تفسيره علميا بخاصية

القصور الذاتي للارض 

وهذا يحتاج شرحه الي التركيز قليلا 

السؤال هو هل هذا التغيير في السرعه ممكن بقوانين الفزياء يحدث ؟

والحقيقه انه يمكن الحدوث فمثلا الارتطام الذي حدث حديثا بين مذنب شوماخر وكوكب المشتري هو حدث داخل المجموعه الشمسيه واثر علي حركة المشتري قليلا وعاد المشتري الي سرعه ولكن لم يؤثر علي المجموعه الشمسيه 

فغالبا ما حدث انه اقترب الارض من الزهرى اقتراب شديد ادي الي تباطؤ سرعة الارض لقرب درجة التوقف 

ولكي يتم ايقاف الارض عن الدوران تحتاج طاقه عاليه جدا 

والطاقه تساوي 

نصف القصور الذاتي في مربع 

سرعة الدوران 

E = (1/2) I 2   

والقصور الذاتي يساوي اثنين علي خمسه في الكتله في مربع نصف القطر 

I = (2/5) M R2   





where the moment of inertia, I, 

and where the other variables in the two equations are:   

 = the rotational speed of the Earth = 7.29 x 10-5 rad/sec, 

M = the mass of the Earth = 5.983 x 1024 kg, and 

R = the radius of the Earth = 6.37 x 106 m (at the equator).   

ويكون الطاقه 

E = (1/5) M R2 2 = 2.58 x 1029 joules





واقتراب الزهره من الارض قوة الجاذبيه 

تساوي عامل الجاذبيه في الكتله علي المسافه بين الكوكبين 

U = G M m / r





G = the Universal Gravitation Constant = 6.67 x 10-11 J m / kg2, 

m = the mass of the second planetary body, and 

r = the distance (center to center) between the planets.   

ولان الزهره 0.81 من كتلة الارض فيكون القوه تساوي 

U = G M (0.81) M (1/r) = 1.934 x 1039 J m (1/r)   





ولكي تتوقف الارض قليلا عن الدوران يجب ان تكون القوتين متساويتين او متقاربتين 

فيكون المسافيه بين الكوكبين 

r = (1.934 x 1039 J m) / (2.58 x 1029 J) = 7.5 x 109 meters

وهو تقريبا 4,660,000 ميل وهذه مسافه ليست بقليله مع اعتبار بعد القمر الذي هو 240,000 ميل فقط 

اي لو اقترب الزهره من الارض بما يوازي عشرين ضعف لبعد القمر عن الارض تتوقف الرض عن الدوران او تتباطئ جدا وهذا بالفعل ما يقال انه سجل انه حدث في سنة 1400 ق م ولكن بمسافه ابعد قليلا 

ولو المسافه ابعد قللت اي احتماليه لكوارث كونيه وكان التاثير علي القشره الارضيه فقط وليس كل الارض 

وتبقي مشكله مهمة وهي بابتعاد الزهره مره اخري كيف تستعيد الارض سرعة دورانها مره ثانية وبسرعه ؟ 

وايضا قدم اخرين اعتراض وهو لو توقف باطن الارض عن الدوران لحدث كوارث كثيره جدا وايضا قشرة الارض تدمر وقال البعض ان النتائج سيكون مدمر للجاذبيه الارضيه 

ويقع حل هذا الامر في تكوين الارض وهو القشره والقلب المنصهر فالارض عباره عن قشره صلبه تطفو حول باطن الارض 

ولو اقترب الزهره او بتطبيق خاصية قوة الجذب التي ادت الي تباطؤ الارض هذا يؤثر فقط علي قشرة الارض الصلبه ولكن الباطن يستمر في الدوران لانه منصهر وهو اكثر بكثير من القشره الخارجيه فبانتهاء العامل الخارجي الذي يمنع قشرة الارض من الدوران باطن الارض يستطيع ان يعيد الارض الي سرعتها وبسرعه كافيه ويبقي علي قوة الجاذبيه الارضيه 

ونحسبها معا بالاعتماد علي كتلة القشره فقط وليس كتلة الارض كلها 

I = (2/3) Mc R2

وسمك القشره الارضيه يتراوح من 3 كم في باطن البحار الي 40 كم علي سطح اليابسه ومتوسط هو 33 كم ويكون كتلة القشره فقط 

Mc = (density)(volume) = 2900 kg/m3 [(Rc)3 - (Ro)3] 4/3 (3.14) = 2.52 x 1022 kg.





فيكون الطاقه المطلوبه 

E = 1.82 x 1027 J   

وتكون المسافه 

U = (8.15 x 1036 J m) (1/r)

تساوي 27,800,000 ميل هي تنتج عنها قوه كافيه لتباطؤ سرعة القشره الارضيه لدرجة شبه التوقف ثم سرعة قلب الارض يجعل الارض تعود الي سرعتها الطبيعيه مره اخري وبسرعه 

وبعد الارض عن الشمس هو متوسط 150 مليون كم ( بين 152 الي 147 مليون كم ) 

وبعد الزهره عن الشمس هو 108 مليون كم 

والمسافه من الارض الي الزهره متغيره بتغير دوران كل منهما حول الشمس ولكن هو اكثر من 

وملاحظه عبور الزهره قرب الارض يحدث كل 243 سنه والعبور القادم سنة 2012 وقد تحدث بعض الكوارث الطبيعيه البسيطه ولكن لن تكون نهاية العالم كما يفترض البعض 

والعبور المؤثر كان في زمن يشوع ويقال انه سيحدث مثله في سنة 3089 م 

ويوجد حسابات معقده جدا عن عجلة تباطؤ قشرة الارض وعجلة تسارع القشره الارضيه مره اخري بالنسبه الي سرعة مرور الزهره ووجد انها تصلح تماما ان تكون التباطؤ وشبه التوقف والتسارع يصل الي يوم كامل 

وهذا قد يكون بالفعل بسبب الزهره او اي مذنب كبير الحجم فقيل ان مذنب ضخم عبر بالقرب من الارض قادر علي فعل نفس الامر ولكنه عبر تقريبا سنة 1500 ق م واستشهد به ايمانيول فيلكوفيسكي في شرحه ويقول انه طريق رجوعه كان في زمن يشوع 

ونري ان الاصحاح يخبرنا بامور تغيرات في الطقس فنري نزول حجارة البرد 

سفر يشوع 10

10 فأزعجهم الرب أمام إسرائيل، وضربهم ضربة عظيمة في جبعون، وطردهم في طريق عقبة بيت حورون، وضربهم إلى عزيقة وإلى مقيدة 

11 وبينما هم هاربون من أمام إسرائيل وهم في منحدر بيت حورون، رماهم الرب بحجارة عظيمة من السماء إلى عزيقة فماتوا. والذين ماتوا بحجارة البرد هم أكثر من الذين قتلهم بنو إسرائيل بالسيف 

وازعجهم هذا تعبير يدل علي حدوث امر كوني مزعج وهو غالبا الذي صاحب اقترام الزهره من الارض وايضا تغيرات في الطقس صنعت هذه الحجاره الضخمه من الثلج لان تبخر المياه كان عالي جدا وتكثفه في الطبقات العليا البارده وبسرعه مع قوة الرياح التي تحمله نتج عنه حجارة البرد العظيمه التي استخدمها الرب لعقاب هؤلاء الخطاه 

وكل هذا صنعه الرب لابناؤه ليعطيهم نصره

والبرد ليتكون بهذه الطريقه يحتاج تغيرات عنيفه في الطقس لتصنع هذا فيتجمد رزاز الماء الي حبيبات ثلجيه ويبدا في السقوط ولكن في وجود رياح في الطبقات العليا من الغلاف الجوي ترفع هذه الحبيبات مره اخري فيترسب عليها بخار ماء اكثر فيزداد سمك وثقل البرد ويستمر هذا الامر حتي لا تستطيع الرياح حمل ثقل البرد فيسقط علي الارض 

والحجم الموصوف في الاعداد لابد ان هناك رياح ضخمه بسبب تقلب شديد في الطقس بسبب مرور كوكب الزهره او مزنب بالقرب من الارض 

وهو علميا لا يخالف العلم ولكن فقط الرب استخدم الطبيعه بقوه استجابه لصلاة ابناؤه 

فملخصه بالفعل عبر غالبا الزهره بالقرب من الارض سبب قوه تعادل تقريبا تاثير الشمس علي دوران الارض وبزواله رجعة الارض الي الدوران المعتاد وهذا خلق يوم يشوع الذي يساوي يومين 

واخيرا في الجزء العلمي 

رد كتاب 





JOSHUA 10:12–14 —How is it possible for the sun to stand still for a whole day?

PROBLEM: During the battle with the kings of the land, God gave Israel the power to overcome their enemies. As the armies of the people of the land fled from before Israel, Joshua sought the Lord to cause the sun to stand still so that they might have sufficient daylight to complete the destruction of their enemies. But how could the sun stand still in the midst of the heaven for a whole day?

SOLUTION: First, it is not necessary to conclude that the earth’s rotation was totally halted. Verse 13 states that the sun “did not hasten to go down for about a whole day.” This could indicate that the earth’s rotation was not completely halted, but that it was retarded to such a degree that the sun did not set for about a whole day. Or, it is possible that God caused the light of the sun to refract through some cosmic “mirror” so that it could be seen a day longer.

Even if the earth’s rotation was completely stopped, we must remember that God is not only capable of halting the rotation of the earth for a whole day, but He is also able to prevent any possible catastrophic effects that might result from the cessation of the earth’s rotation. Although we do not necessarily know how God brought about this miraculous event, we know that He did it.

Finally, the Bible speaks in everyday observational language. So the sun did not actually stop; it only appeared to do so (see Introduction “Mistake 12”).





الخاتمه 





الكنعانيين عبدوا اله الشمس واله القمر وها الرب يوضح ان الشمس والقمر من صنع يديه هو يتحكم فيهما كما يراه صالح ويسخر الطبيعه لخدمة اولاده لياتي من هذا الشعب نور العالم وليفهم الذين يعبدون الشمس والقمر من هو الله الحقيقي إله هذا الشعب وخالق هذه الكواكب إذاً فكما كانت هذه المعجزات مساندة مساندة من الله لشعبه كانت أيضاً دعوة إلى الوثنين للإيمان 

ومن تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكري

الله يساعد يشوع ضد ملوك كنعان بثلاث طرق عجيبة إعجازية:-

1.     إزعجهم= بطريقة عجيبة فخافوا وهربوا من أمام يشوع.

2.     رماهم الله بحجارة عظيمة من السماء= بعد أن هربوا سقطت الحجارة عليهم.

3.     وقوف الشمس والقمر= ليعطي الله الفرصة ليشوع ليضربهم ضربة نهائية.

ولنلاحظ: 

‌أ.        الكنعانيين عبدوا السماء والنجوم وها ضربتهم تأتي من السماء (حجارة البرد) بينما من عبد إله السماء (يشوع) جعل الشمس والقمر يقفان بحسب طلبه. فالله يسخر الطبيعة لخدمة أولاده، فالشمس والقمر يقفان والسماء تسقط حجارة.

‌ب.    حدث موضوع حجارة البرد قبل ذلك مع موسى ضد فرعون (خر18:9-26) وسوف يحدث ثانية (خر22:38 + رؤ21:16). وهي معجزة أن يصيب البرد أعداء شعب الله ولا يصيب الشعب. والبرد هو كرات عظيمة من الثلج تهبط بسرعة من السماء فتقتل بأوزانها الرهيبة، وهناك من فسرها بأنها تنشأ عن مرور نيزك في الغلاف الجوي ويتفتت إلى أحجار ضخمة تسقط بسرعات عظيمة وقد حدث هذا في أماكن متعددة من العالم. لكن كونه يسقط على أعداء شعب الله ولا يسقط على شعب الله فهذه هي المعجزة وهذه يد الله.

‌ج.     لنلاحظ أن الله وعد يشوع بالنصر (آية 8) لكن هذا الوعد لم يجعل يشوع ينام ويتراخي بل سار الليل كله (آية 9) حتى لا يضيع الوقت فليس معنى وعد الله أن نتراخى. ولنلاحظ أن هناك معجزة أخرى فإن يشوع سار مع جيشه الليل كله ثم حاربوا كل اليوم بل طلب أن يزداد اليوم طولاً، وقد طال اليوم حوالي يوم آخر وكل هذا بلا راحة فمن أين أتت هذه الطاقة ليشوع وللشعب، هذه هي نعمة الله التي تنسكب على كل من يجاهد ولا يتراخى.

‌د.       هذه المعجزة لفتت أنظار العالم لهذا الشعب الذي يسانده الله ليصير هذا الشعب نوراً للعالم، وليفهم من يعبد الشمس والقمر من هو الله إله هذا الشعب وخالق هذه الكواكب. إذاً هذه المعجزة كما كانت مساندة من الله لشعبه كانت لدعوة الوثنيين للإيمان.

‌ه.       تطلع يشوع للسماء فرأى الشمس ورأى القمر في وقت واحد، رأى الشمس في كبد السماء فوقه تماماً ورأى القمر على الجانب الآخر وهو تصور أنه فوق وادي إيلون أي وادي الإيائل (وهي مدينة غرب أورشليم بحوالي 14ميل) والقمر يمكن أحياناً رؤيته بالنهار ولكنه يتحرك من الشرق للغرب. وكان طلب يشوع أن يتوقف كلاهما عن الحركة ويبقي الوضع كما هو حتى تنتهي الحرب وتكمل الضربة.

‌و.      الله عمل الشمس لتكون لآيات (تك14:1). أي لمعجزات وهذه إحدى المعجزات وهناك معجزات أخرى [1] رجوع الظل أيام حزقيا الملك [2] كسوف الشمس يوم صلب رب المجد.

‌ز.      يقول هيرودوت أن كهنة المصريين أطلعوه على وثائق تتحدث عن يوم أطول من المعتاد. وتفيد الكتابات الصينية أنه كان هناك يوم مماثل لهذا في عهد إمبراطورهم "يو" وهو معاصر ليشوع. وفي المكسيك وثائق تثبت أن يوماً طويلاً حدث في إحدى السنين.

‌ح.     سفر ياشر= هو كتاب عبراني به أناشيد مديح لأبطال إسرائيل. وغالباً هو كتاب سجله رجل علماني أحب الشعر والأدب، فيه سجل بعض الأحداث الهامة الدينية والزمنية، وبه قصيدة عن هذا اليوم العجيب الذي توقفت فيه الشمس.

‌ط.     الشعب حارب وغلب أعدائه لأن الشمس لم تغيب.  والآن شمس برنا المسيح قد أشرق وهو لن يغيب فلنا إمكانية أن نغلب أعدائنا دائماً، فالمسيح نور كنيسته. وهو يقول "ها أنا معكم كل الأيام" (مت20:28) بينما نحارب ضد أعدائنا (اف12:6) 





والمجد لله دائما*


----------

